# TuxGuitar tuning question



## Necky379 (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if i'm posting this in the right place or not, mods feel free to relocate.



If anyone is familar with the tuxguitar program (free guitarpro alternative) i have a couple questions. first is how do i change tunings while composing? i want to compose in drop d but it only lets me write in standard tuning. second, is it possible to add a 7th string so i can write on 7 strings instead of writing on six lines and reformating it in my head to play on my 7 string?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 2, 2009)

I know it supports 7 string - have looked at "The Riddle" by Steve Vai. Sorry that's not much help, but...


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 2, 2009)

well thanks for that i wasnt sure if it was even possible. its too bad more people dont know about this program, i think its better for viewing gp files than gp is, but composing is just as challenging. i went through the "help" contained in the program but it was no go as usual...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 2, 2009)

Uh... just click on the patch name where the track is. For example, in the blank file I just opened it was "Track 1 - Piano"

Double click piano, and you can change the midi patch, tuning and number of strings.

Am I mistaken or is it that simple?


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow...it is that easy...i just spent about 2 hours dicking around trying to figure that out. thanks.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 2, 2009)

No problem  glad I could help.


----------

